

Motorola Launches “Unlock My Device” Site – Bootloader Freedom Has Come At Last  - irunbackwards
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/17/motorola-launches-unlock-my-device-site-bootloader-freedom-has-come-at-last/

======
runjake
According to the Motorola website there are only 4 supported devices at the
moment:

\- Photon Q 4G LTE Sprint

\- Motorola RAZR developer edition Europe

\- Motorola XOOM Verizon

\- Motorola XOOM Wifi Worldwide

Perhaps a little too early to be taking to the streets singing the praises of
Motorola.

------
diggan
But watch out people, you can die!

"WARNING: Motorola strongly recommends against unlocking the bootloader and/or
modifying or altering a device's software or operating system. Doing so can
have unintended, unforeseen, and dangerous consequences, such as rendering the
device unusable, violating applicable laws, or causing property damage and/or
bodily injury, including death."

~~~
veeti
When a custom ROM breaks your 911 it is very possible. It has been broken in
the past with some Samsung devices.

------
iopuy
Add the droid x and ill be happy. You cannot believe how hard it was to
install cyanogenmod on this device. If you had a fully updated android os
running you must first root the device then revert the device to a previous
android verson. Next you had to install a custom cyanogen rom that was
designed to work with the gingerbread kernel. A single misstep and your device
is bricked thanks to the efuse. Gawh

~~~
kumarm
My more than 2 year old DroidX works better than most latest phones. DroidX is
one of the best devices of its time. Hope they add DroidX.

------
josteink
Until Motorola has unlocked bootloaders by default, they willl always be the
bootloader locker company to me.

This is a step in the right direction no doubt, but they hava a long way to
go,

------
Xyzodiac
Unless your one of the unlucky people that bought into Motorola dual-core
devices too early. My Droid X2, a solid dual-core Android phone, is stuck on
Gingerbread and will never get official ICS or an unlocked bootloader. The
community has managed to port ICS, but it's buggy and lacks a fully compatible
kernel.

------
ck2
Is this also a carrier unlock?

~~~
DominikR
On Android, whenever you have access to the bootloader, you could install
whatever Android version (official or unofficial) you want - So yes.

~~~
1880
Bootloader and SIM lock are usually not related.

~~~
DominikR
You are right, sorry for the false information.

